# unvollständige Maschine ja/nein ? (Leitfaden MRL)



## MasterOhh (18 November 2020)

Hallo,

Kurze Einleitung: 
Wir bauen Roboterzellen in denen Industrieroboter bestimmte Arbeiten an Werkstücken durchführen. Diese Zellen sind idR geschlossene Einheiten, komplett mit Umhausung, allen nötigen Sicherheitsvorichtungen etc. pp. Es existiert natürlich auch der komplette Papierstapel inkl. CE-Kennzeichnung und EG-Konformitätserklärung.

Jetzt liefern wir aber auch an einige Kunden die Roboter mit Werkzeug und Steuerung, aber ohne Sicherheitsvorrichtung, damit sie in eine Linie oder anderweitig verkettete Maschine eingebunden werden können (mit automatischer Bestückung durch andere Systeme des Kunden). Diese Varianten haben wir bisher als unvollständige Maschine verkauft, da wir ja auf das drumherum keinen Einfluss haben. Einbauerklärung und alles was an Dokumenten notwendig ist, liegt bei. Schnittstellen für den externen Not-Halt und Bedienerschutz sind vorhanden. Das Gesamt-CE wird vom Kunden/Integrator erstellt. 

Weil ein Kunde jetzt unbedingt eine CE-Kennzeichnung von uns haben will, habe ich mich jetzt nochmal etwas mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt. Da das Thema vollständige/unvollständige Maschine leider viel Interpretationsspielraum bietet und ich leider wiedersprüchliche Infos gefunde habe, frage ich hier nochmal nach eurer Meinung.


Laut dem "Leitfaden für die Anwendungder Maschinenrichtlinie2006/42/EG" wäre unser Roboter mit Werkzeug und Steuerung trotz fehlender Sicherheit und Bestückung KEINE unvollständige Maschine 





> Maschinen, die für sich genommen ihre bestimmte Anwendung ausführen können und bei denen lediglich die erforderliche Schutzeinrichtung oder Sicherheitsbauteile fehlen, gelten nicht als unvollständige Maschinen


Diskutabel wäre dabei aber dieser Punkt 





> die für sich genommen ihre bestimmte Anwendung ausführen können



Auf Maschinen-Sicherheit.net (wenn man die Seite als seriöse Quelle betrachten darf) wird aber eine Maschine ohne Sicherheitsvorichtungen als Beispiel für eine unvollständige Maschine aufgeführt...

Andere Quellen schwurbeln um dieses Thema nur nebulös herum.


TL;DR
Roboter mit Werkzeug und Steuerung, der ohne externe Bestückung, Kommunikation mit Leit-PLC und externer Sicherheitsvorrichtung maximal als Briefbeschwerer funktioniert = unvollständige Maschine?

Falls ihr der Meinung seit, es handelt sich um eine vollständige Maschine, wie würdet ihr die CE-Konformität erklären, wenn keine Sicherheitsvorrichtungen vorhanden sind?


----------



## hirngabel (19 November 2020)

Dem von dir zitierten Satz folgt in der  aktuellen Version des Leitfadens 2.2 noch ein weiterer. 



> Maschinen, die die Begriffsbestimmung nach den ersten drei Gedankenstrichen in Artikel 2 Buchstabe a insoweit erfüllen, dass sie unabhängig betrieben werden und ihre bestimmte Anwendung ausführen können – siehe § 35: Anmerkungen zum ersten Gedankenstrich in Artikel 2 Buchstabe a –, und bei denen lediglich die erforderliche Schutzeinrichtung oder Sicherheitsbauteile fehlen, gelten nicht als unvollständige Maschinen. *Solche nicht vollständige Maschinen erfüllen die Anforderungen der Maschinenrichtlinie nichtund dürfen nicht mit der CE-Kennzeichnung versehen werden*; sie können in der EU / imEWR nicht in den Verkehr gebracht werden – siehe § 103: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 5 Absatz 1.



Der Leitfaden ist hier nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, meiner Meinung nach ist euer bisheriges Vorgehen, Roboter ohne Schutzzaun als unvollständige Maschine auszuliefern richtig.


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2020)

Ich würde euer Vorgehen auch als gänige Praxis bezeichnen.


----------



## Profilator (22 November 2020)

Hallo,

nach meinem Verständnis werden Roboter grundsätzlich als unvollständige Maschine eingestuft.

Jetzt kommt das Problem - das auch bei uns immer öfter auftritt - Der Kunde will . . . 
Kann man nur versuchen, zu erklären, das es für unvollständige Maschinen keine CE geben darf !
Alternativ müsste - wer auch immer - Schutzzaun usw. bauen, und ihr dann die komplette Roboter-Zelle CE kennzeichen.

Was mich aber total überracht, ist die Passage im Guide, das XX nicht in Verkehr gebracht werden darf.
Fragt sich, was genau mit XX gemeint ist ?? Sehr interessant.


MfG


----------



## JSEngineering (22 November 2020)

Hallo,

es heißt auf Maschinenrichtlinie.de:



> Allerdings können unvollständige Maschinen auch unter andere Richtlinien, wie z.B. die EMV-Richtlinie oder die ATEX-Richtlinie  fallen, die eine CE-Kennzeichnung für dieses Produkt verlangen. Wofür  die CE-Kennzeichnung an einem Produkt steht, kann man nur an den  entsprechenden Erklärungen für dieses Produkt (hier die unvollständige  Maschine) erkennen. Sei es die Einbauerklärung,  nach der Maschinenrichtlinie in der der Hersteller die anderen  einschlägigen Richtlinien aufführt, die ggf. eine CE-Kennzeichnung  verlangen oder die EG-Konformitätserklärung nach einer solchen anderen  einschlägigen Richtlinie.



und weiter



> Die Anbringung der CE-Kennzeichnung. Artikel 5 Absatz 4 erinnert daran, dass andere EU-Rechtsvorschriften (Verordnungen und Richtlinien), in denen die Anbringung der CE-Kennzeichnung festgelegt ist, auch auf Maschinen oder unvollständige Maschinen (Beachte, dass obwohl unter der Maschinenrichtlinie eine CE-Kennzeichnung an unvollständigen Maschinen nicht angebracht werden darf, diese eine CE-Kennzeichnung tragen können in Bezug auf andere relevante EU-Rechtsvorschriften wie ATEX - siehe § 251: Anmerkungen zu Anhang I Nr. 1.7.3 - dritter Absatz) anwendbar sein können. In diesem Fall muss der Hersteller sicherstellen, dass er seine Pflichten entsprechend sämtlicher auf sein Produkt anwendbarer EU-Rechtsvorschriften erfüllt hat, bevor die CE-Kennzeichnung angebracht wird – siehe § 89 bis § 92: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 3.



Also erst einmal darf keine Kennzeichnung angebracht werden.
Da der Roboter aber so komplex ist, dass er auch viele andere Vorschriften erfüllen muß, so können diese die Anbringung der Kennzeichnung erforderlich machen.
Die Konformitätserklärung muß dann deutlich darauf hinweisen, für was die Kennzeichnung gilt. Würden muß die Einbauerklärung dieses verdeutlichen:



> CE-Kennzeichnung nach anderen EG-Richtlinien Beachtet werden muss, dass der Hersteller einer unvollständigen Maschine beim Inverkehrbringen immer alle einschlägigen Rechtsvorschriften, die das Inverkehrbringen seines Produktes regeln, einhalten muss. Eine unvollständige Maschine kann auch unter andere EG-Richtlinien fallen und diese können im Gegensatz zur Maschinenrichtlinie eine CE-Kennzeichnung der unvollständigen Maschine verlangen.  Denkbarer Fall ist die EMV-Richtlinie, die die CE-Kennzeichnung von sog. "Betriebsmitteln", d.h. u.a. fertigen Apparaten (Artikel 1 Abs. 1 a und b) oder bestimmten "Bauteilen" und "Baugruppen" (Artikel 2 Abs. 2) verlangt. Soweit eine unvollständige Maschine ein "fertiger Apparat" bzw. "Bauteil / Baugruppe" im Sinne der EMV-Richtlinie ist, erklärt der Hersteller mit dem angebrachten CE-Zeichen die Übereinstimmung mit der EMV-Richtlinie aber nicht gleichzeitig mit der Maschinenrichtlinie. Dies ist allerdings nicht aus der CE-Kennzeichnung erkennbar, sondern ist nur aus den Angaben des Herstellers in der Einbauerklärung oder den Angaben in der EG-Konformitätserklärung nach der EMV-Richtlinie -die allerdings nicht mitgeliefert werden muss- ersichtlich.




Hilft das weiter?
Gruß
    Jens


----------



## stevenn (23 November 2020)

Roboter sind eine typische unvollständige Maschine, wenn kein Gesamtschutzkonzept gegeben ist. 
Ohne Schutzzaun etc. müssen diese ohne CE (Maschinenrichtlinie) in Verkehr gebracht werden. Andere CE-Richtlinien können trotzdem ein CE-Kennzeichen erfordern.
Der Passus, das Maschinen nicht ohne Schutzeinrichtung in Verkehr gebracht werden dürfen, hat schon seine Berechtigung. Ansonsten verkauft keiner mehr vollständig sichere Maschinen sondern nur noch unvollständige unsichere Maschinen. Das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.
Also wenn der Kunde "nur" den Roboter kauft, dann bekommt er kein CE aufgrund Maschinenrichtlinie. Wenn er vertraglich auch noch das CE gemäß Maschinenrichtlinie gekauft hat, dann sehe ich es so, das ihr den Roboter auch sicher machen müsst. 
Vielleicht kennt sich der Kunde auch einfach nur nicht aus.
Also mein Fazit:
Ihr verkauft Roboterzellen, dann mit CE und Konformitätserklärung.
Ihr verkauft nur einen Roboter, dann ohne CE, aber mit einer Einbauerklärung.


----------



## MasterOhh (23 November 2020)

Vielen Dank für Antworten!

Wir haben dem Kunden die Sache nochmal in Ruhe erklärt. Scheinbar gab es da in der Tat eine Mischung aus Missverständnis und Unwissenheit. Es bestand wohl die Illusion, dass sich die Notwendigkeit eines Gesamt-CE für die Linie auf magische weise in Luft auflöst, wenn auf allen Teilsystemen ein CE-Sticker klebt.


----------

